# Nvidias TXAA in Aktion



## Locuza (7. August 2012)

Am 22. Mai wurde der Start der Kepler-Reihe eröffnet und die 680 GTX vorgestellt, mit ihr auch zahlreiche neue Features, unter anderem TXAA.
 TXAA ist ein neuer Kantenglättungsmodus, welcher verschiedene Vorteile kombinieren will.  
 Das Ziel: Gute und kostengünstige Kantenglättung und eine gute Bildruhe.  

 Zum Zeitpunkt der Vorstellung waren keine Praxis-Tests anhand von Spielen zu sehen, da die Anwendung TXAA explizit unterstützen muss, sondern nur eine kleine Demo welche die Vorteile demonstrieren sollte.  
 Nun stellt Nvidia erstmalig TXAA bei dem MMO-Game _The Secret World_ vor.

Articles : Next-Gen TXAA Anti-Aliasing Makes Its Debut In Latest Update For The Secret World | GeForce


*Zwischenfazit:  *

*Bildqualität:  *
  TXAA erzielt eine unglaubliche Bildruhe und eine gute Kantenglättung.  
 Für Flimmer anfällige Naturen, wirkt TXAA daher wie Balsam auf den Augen.  
 Der heilige Gral wurde leider abermals nicht erfunden, denn auch ein Unschärfe Effekt ist gut sichtbar. 
Der User muss wiedereinmal entscheiden, welche Schwerpunkte er bei der Kantenglättung für sich persönlich setzt. 
(Für direkte Bildvergleiche, siehe unten)

*Performance:*
 Laut Nvidias Benchmark bei 1080p und Max-Settings, verschlingt 2xTXAA ungefähr 15% Performance im Vergleich zu FXAA und 4 faches TXAA 24%.

*Aussicht:* 
 Wie schon einmal erwähnt muss die Applikation dringend TXAA unterstützen und ist somit nicht überall einsetzbar, aber prinzipiell per Patch überall dort "leicht" zu implantieren, wo auch MSAA funktioniert hat.  (Siehe Quelle, letzter Link)
 Bisher gesichert ist die Unterstützung für MechWarrior Online, The Secret World, Eve Online, Borderlands 2, Unreal Engine 4, BitSquid, Slant Six Games und Crysis 3.  
 Ob sich TXAA etablieren wird und bei vielen Spielen unterstützt wird, wird man wohl erst im nächsten Jahr vorerst beurteilen können.  

*Theorie: *


Spoiler



TXAA benützt MSAA-Samples und temporal super sampling, damit soll gegen "Bildrauschen" an gekämpft werden, indem zwischen 2 Frames die Samples vermischt werden und einen Durchschnitt aus beiden Bildern wiedergeben wird.
Somit ist der Unterschied zwischen 2 Frames geringer, der Übergang flüssiger, allerdings kommt wohl auch so ein Unschärfe-Effekt zu Stande, vor allem ein "verbesserter" Downfilter könnte Schuld daran sein.



*Direkter Bildervergleich: *


Spoiler



http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201disrh.png  Ohne 
http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201n2sbr.png TXAA
http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx1120148u43.png Ohne
http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx112012dune.png TXAA
http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201cxu3y.png  Ohne 
http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx112019eut9.png  TXAA
http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201ryufr.png     Ohne 
http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201x4uyq.png  TXAA
http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201gvua6.png  Ohne 
http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201dfuit.png      TXAA

(Großer Dank an *Atma* )

http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201hauwr.png  Ohne
http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11txa74uh8.png  4xTXAA

(Dank an Lurelein aus dem 3D-Center Forum)




*Update:*

Nach kurzer Zeit hat auch schon PCGH einen Test-Artikel online gestellt: 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,1...l-Approximate-Anti-Aliasing/Grafikkarte/Test/



 Quellen:  


Spoiler



Articles : Next-Gen TXAA Anti-Aliasing Makes Its Debut In Latest Update For The Secret World | GeForce
www.geforce.com/Active/en_US/en_US/pdf/GeForce-GTX-680-Whitepaper-FINAL.pdf (Seite 25)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/230795-nvidias-txaa-aktion.html#post4456674      ( Atmas Bildvergleich Nr.1 )
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/230795-nvidias-txaa-aktion-2.html#post4456749 ( Atmas Bildvergleich Nr.2)
3DCenter Forum - The secret world - Seite 22                                                                                         ( Lureleins Bildvergleich )
http://timothylottes.blogspot.de/2012/07/txaa-out-30479-driver.html ( Letzter Abschnitt: TXAA for Developers )


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. August 2012)

TXAA ist erweitertes MSAA. So, wenn ich nun Very High FXAA mit 4x MSAA kombiniere - wo bleibt der Vorteil von TXAA2? Laut NV genauso schnell wie 4x MSAA, aber bessere Qualität ... das FXAA praktisch nichts kostet, klingt das für mich iwie nach 4x MSAA + FXAA  und der Blur saugt IMO, sorry.


----------



## Locuza (8. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> TXAA ist erweitertes MSAA. So, wenn ich nun Very High FXAA mit 4x MSAA kombiniere - wo bleibt der Vorteil von TXAA2? Laut NV genauso schnell wie 4x MSAA, aber bessere Qualität ... das FXAA praktisch nichts kostet, klingt das für mich iwie nach 4x MSAA + FXAA  und der Blur saugt IMO, sorry.


 Der Vorteil ist, dass TXAA auf mehr Sachen greift und eine größere Bildruhe erzeugen sollte, da MSAA + temporal super sampling benützt wird.
Immerhin müsst ihr das in der Praxis herausfinden


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. August 2012)

Diesen Vorteil glaube ich erst, wenn wir es uns angeschaut haben. Secret World haben wir, aber der Patch kam ja erst gestern.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. August 2012)

Naja schaut schön ruhig aus aber Weichzeichner Nervt !
Für mich keine Alternative zu Downsampling oder SGSSAA.


----------



## Atma (8. August 2012)

TXAA ist ein riesen Reinfall. Selten war ich von einem neuen Feature so sehr enttäuscht... es glättet zwar deutlich besser als FXAA und Konsorten, doch die Glättung durch so einen abartigen Blur zu erkaufen ist echt ziemlich schwach von Nvidia. Wenn zukünftige Games mit TXAA Support auch so aussehen, kann ich getrost drauf verzichten.

Hier mal zwei Bilder von mir (man achte auf die Steintextur):

Mit TXAA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201n2sbr.png
Ohne AA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201disrh.png


----------



## Das Daub (8. August 2012)

Atma schrieb:


> TXAA ist ein riesen Reinfall. Selten war ich von einem neuen Feature so sehr enttäuscht... es glättet zwar deutlich besser als FXAA und Konsorten, doch die Glättung durch so einen abartigen Blur zu erkaufen ist echt ziemlich schwach von Nvidia. Wenn zukünftige Games mit TXAA Support auch so aussehen, kann ich getrost drauf verzichten.
> 
> Hier mal zwei Bilder von mir (man achte auf die Steintextur):
> 
> ...


 
Wow sieht TXAA zum  aus


----------



## -Chefkoch- (8. August 2012)

Die hätten lieber SSAA im Treiber implementieren sollen statt so ein Weichzeichner zu "entwickeln"


----------



## hAS3 (8. August 2012)

Atma schrieb:


> TXAA ist ein riesen Reinfall. Selten war ich von einem neuen Feature so sehr enttäuscht... es glättet zwar deutlich besser als FXAA und Konsorten, doch die Glättung durch so einen abartigen Blur zu erkaufen ist echt ziemlich schwach von Nvidia. Wenn zukünftige Games mit TXAA Support auch so aussehen, kann ich getrost drauf verzichten.
> 
> Hier mal zwei Bilder von mir (man achte auf die Steintextur):
> 
> ...


 Heftig schlechte Textur Quali damit. Thanks, but no thanks


----------



## DrDave (8. August 2012)

Das Daub schrieb:


> Wow sieht TXAA zum  aus


 
Jo scharf ist anders... Aber die Kantenglättung funktioniert
Müsste man danach nur noch wissen ob eine Kante oder ein Detail ge(p)lättet wurde


----------



## needit (8. August 2012)

Sieht echt net so bombe aus ^^


----------



## Dragonfire (8. August 2012)

Die Screenshots erklären auch den Satz _"As TXAA is best shown in motion..." _und den Verzicht auf Screenshots auf Geforce.com

Im Video siehts ja noch ok aus, aber der Bildvergleich ist schon enttäuschend.


----------



## Atma (8. August 2012)

Nachtrag: Noch ein paar Vergleichsbilder mit ausgeblendetem UI

TXAA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx1120148u43.png
Ohne AA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx112012dune.png

TXAA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201cxu3y.png
Ohne AA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx112019eut9.png

TXAA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201ryufr.png
Ohne AA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201x4uyq.png

TXAA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201gvua6.png
Ohne AA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx11201dfuit.png

Für mich definitiv die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2012


----------



## Locuza (8. August 2012)

Großartige Bilder 

Aber den direkten Bildervergleich mal bei Seite, wie fühlt es sich für dich in Bewegung und nach einer Stunde Spielen an? Immerhin ist anfangs der Schock noch groß, währenddessen man sich mit zunehmender Spielzeit daran gewöhnt, besonders wenn Vorteile bei der Bildruhe sofort ersichtlich sind.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. August 2012)

Also im Video wirkt es schon sehr beruhigend, aber dafür hat man das Gefühl im Nebel zu stehen. Aber die ganzen Bilder hier zeigen bisher nur TXAA Stufe 1 und nicht TXAA 2, seh ich das richtig? Vielleicht kommt das ja ohne diese dämliche Unschärfe aus.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2012)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, nutzt TXAA einen "besseren" Downfilter (keine Box) – es werden also Informationen von Pixeln vermengt, die nicht berechnet wurden. Das verursacht ein glatteres Bild, aber Unschärfe. Das Problem hatten schon die Tent-Downfilter von Ati. Zu SSAA aufgewertet, sollte TXAA sehr gut aussehen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## KayJay (8. August 2012)

Hmm, hieß es nicht dass TXAA dem 16QxCSAA qualitativ gleichen soll?  Davon sehe ich in den Bildern leider gar nichts...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2012)

KayJay schrieb:


> Hmm, hieß es nicht dass TXAA dem 16QxCSAA qualitativ gleichen soll?  Davon sehe ich in den Bildern leider gar nichts...


 
Das kommt drauf an, wie man es auslegt. Betrachtet nur man die Anzahl der AA-Zwischenstufen an flachen Winkeln, glätten TXAA und FXAA äquivalent zu ~32x MSAA (etwa 16 Farb-Zwischenstufen).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## boxleitnerb (8. August 2012)

Atma schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Noch ein paar Vergleichsbilder mit ausgeblendetem UI
> 
> TXAA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx1120148u43.png
> Ohne AA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx112012dune.png
> ...



Danke!
Furchtbarer Blur, absolut unbrauchbar - auch in Bewegung im Video, weil die Details einfach weggematscht werden. Ich hoffe inständig, es liegt nur an der Implementierung im Spiel und kann weiter verbessert werden. Wenn nicht, sehe ich rabenschwarz.


----------



## Tiz92 (8. August 2012)

Naja, das Blurt schon stark. Mal sehen. Die Texturen sind in den meisten Spielen unscharf genug, da wäre es schwachsinn sie noch unschärfer zu machen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. August 2012)

Also in Verbindung mit hochaufgelösten/detailreichen Texturen macht das nicht viel Freude. Auf den Bildern sieht man zb. die Fugen zwischen den Fliesen an der Wand, die an Plastizität verlieren, oder dieser gepunktete Rock der einen Dame, der total vermatscht. 



Atma schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Noch ein paar Vergleichsbilder mit ausgeblendetem UI
> 
> TXAA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx1120148u43.png
> Ohne AA: http://www.abload.de/img/thesecretworlddx112012dune.png
> ...


----------



## Deimos (8. August 2012)

Totgeburt von NV.

Selber schuld, wenn sie lieber den proprietären Weg wählen.

Genauso ein No-Go wie MLAA und lieber Kanten als Unschärfe.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2012)

Im Gegensatz zu MLAA und FXAA hilft TXAA aber wirklich gegen Aliasing (also den zeitlichen Effekt bei Bewegung). Dementsprechend kostet TXAA aber mehr als die genannten Postfilter. Man sieht wieder: Von nichts kommt nichts. SGSSAA bleibt der heilige, teure Gral. 4x SSAA + nachgeschärftes FXAA = yay.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. August 2012)

4x SSAA ohne FXAA = yayer


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2012)

_Nachgeschärftes_ FXAA.  Zwei Farbzwischenstufen (bei 4x SGSSAA) genügen IMO bei üblicher Pixeldichte nicht für ein rundum glattes Bild. Daher lieber einen Tick weniger Schärfe und dafür astrein gebügelt. 

Mehr dazu morgen:                              PCGH-Sprechstunde über Bildqualität in Spielen am Do, 09.08. von 14 bis 16 Uhr 
 
MfG,
Raff


----------



## Atma (8. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Aber die ganzen Bilder hier zeigen bisher nur TXAA Stufe 1 und nicht TXAA 2, seh ich das richtig? Vielleicht kommt das ja ohne diese dämliche Unschärfe aus.


Nein. Auf allen Bildern ist TXAA 4x, also Stufe 2 zu sehen.


----------



## Deimos (8. August 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu MLAA und FXAA hilft TXAA aber wirklich gegen Aliasing (also den zeitlichen Effekt bei Bewegung).


Prinzipiell ist ja auch nichts gegen neue Lösungen einzuwenden.

Ich glaube nur, dass dem Gamer (und im Übrigen auch NV) nicht geholfen ist, wenn die Hersteller mit proprietären Lösungen daherkommen.
Um solche Dinge durchzusetzen, brauchts ein anderes Kaliber von Marktdominanz, welches NV einfach nicht hat - siehe Physx.
Und WENN die Lösung proprietär sein soll, müsste sie dermassen überzeugend sein (sprich in diesem Fall sehr gute Glättung ohne Schärfeverlust bei nennenswert geringerem Rechenaufwand als etablierte Lösungen), dass sie als USP Käufer davon abhalten kann, bei der Konkurrenz zu kaufen. Auch das ist nicht der Fall.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. August 2012)

Atma schrieb:


> Nein. Auf allen Bildern ist TXAA 4x, also Stufe 2 zu sehen.


 
Ah. Dann... meh.


----------



## Ralf345 (8. August 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, nutzt TXAA einen "besseren" Downfilter (keine Box) – es werden also Informationen von Pixeln vermengt, die nicht berechnet wurden. Das verursacht ein glatteres Bild, aber Unschärfe. Das Problem hatten schon die Tent-Downfilter von Ati. Zu SSAA aufgewertet, sollte TXAA sehr gut aussehen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff




Im Guru3d Forum hat einer bis zu 50% an Leistung verloren, jetzt noch SGSSAA dazu, die Performance will ich lieber nicht sehen.


----------



## Ralf345 (8. August 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> _Nachgeschärftes_ FXAA.  Zwei Farbzwischenstufen (bei 4x SGSSAA) genügen IMO bei üblicher Pixeldichte nicht für ein rundum glattes Bild. Daher lieber einen Tick weniger Schärfe und dafür astrein gebügelt.


 


Oder FXAA ohne Blurfilter.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. August 2012)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Oder FXAA ohne Blurfilter.


 
Hmm... = Blurfilter ohne Blurfilter = ?


----------



## Ralf345 (8. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hmm... = Blurfilter ohne Blurfilter = ?


 

FXAA hat einen Blurfilter, ist dir nicht bekannt? Der lässt sich abschalten oder verringern. Der Blurfilter ist hauptsächlich für die Unschärfe verantwortlich. Die wenigsten wissen davon. Das macht FXAA deutlich schärfer als normalerweise eingesetzt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. August 2012)

Naja trotzdem wird die Glättung hier ja nur durch Vermatschen benachbarter Pixel erreicht, das ist immer Blur.


----------



## Ralf345 (8. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Naja trotzdem wird die Glättung hier ja nur durch Vermatschen benachbarter Pixel erreicht, das ist immer Blur.


 

Ich habe von FXAA gesprochen. Beim TXAA ist unklar, inwieweit sich das anpassen lässt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. August 2012)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Ich habe von FXAA gesprochen.


 
Ich auch


----------



## Ralf345 (8. August 2012)

Geometrieglättung ist ganz gut mit FXAA, mehr glätten Shader basierende Methoden sowieso nicht. Ein Blurfilter würde gar nichts glätten in Bewegung. Der Blurfilter vom FXAA hat auf die Geometrieglättung keinen Einfluss. Es ging darum, dass sich FXAA schärfer einstellen lässt, entweder den Blurfilter reduzieren bzw. deaktivieren, oder einen Schärfefilter verwenden.


----------



## JTRch (8. August 2012)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, scheint TXAA eine Katastrophe zu sein. Das Geschmiere will ich mir jedenfalls nicht antun.


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2012)

Also mir gefällts!


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. August 2012)

JTRch schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, scheint TXAA eine Katastrophe zu sein. Das Geschmiere will ich mir jedenfalls nicht antun.



Das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht. Da bleib ich lieber bei einer "klassischen" Kantenbügelung


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2012)

ein gutes hat txaa: solangsam gehen denen hoffentlich die buchstaben aus -.- wer zum henker soll denn da noch durchblicken? aa, msaa, fxaa, buchstabensalat-aa (ssg irgendwas)... das wird mir echt mehr als nur zu blöde.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. August 2012)

Naja, TXAA sieht eher zum Abgewöhnen aus. Da gefällt mir die Grafik mit MSAA noch viel besser. Man sieht zwar noch Treppchen, aber wenigstens ist nicht alles so verwaschen.


----------

